# Flamingo 8/20 tripletail on fly



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

Way to go! Was that over slot?


----------



## A.T._305 (Nov 25, 2017)

The trips have been showing up lately in Mingo.... Jumped on a couple my last trip down there... Made for some good ceviche...!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Actually there are lots and lots of triples around the all the coastlines of the 'glades... Once the crab traps get pulled in May they don't have any pot markers to hang out around so many of them move inshore and stay there all summer long.. Look really closely at any downed tree along a shoreline and you just might find a big triple up under it - or check out any piece of floating structure - or even the small PVC channel markers for the occasional surprise. There are also some very prominent areas where they simply float in on the tide as a it rises then float back out as it falls... Most just don't look for them but they're around. Our best all time triple weighed in at 18lbs on the Boga grip and it was hooked up in the mouth of one of the drains that come off of the Shark river years ago...

Find a triple and work a fly or small leadhead right by him and usually they'll jump on it if you haven't gotten too close to one before making that cast.

Just nothing like the 'glades... by the way - no slot for tripletail, but last year the minimum size was raised to 18" - should have been done years ago, in my opinion...


----------



## A.T._305 (Nov 25, 2017)

lemaymiami said:


> Actually there are lots and lots of triples around the all the coastlines of the 'glades... Once the crab traps get pulled in May they don't have any pot markers to hang out around so many of them move inshore and stay there all summer long.. Look really closely at any downed tree along a shoreline and you just might find a big triple up under it - or check out any piece of floating structure - or even the small PVC channel markers for the occasional surprise. There are also some very prominent areas where they simply float in on the tide as a it rises then float back out as it falls... Most just don't look for them but they're around. Our best all time triple weighed in at 18lbs on the Boga grip and it was hooked up in the mouth of one of the drains that come off of the Shark river years ago...
> 
> Find a triple and work a fly or small leadhead right by him and usually they'll jump on it if you haven't gotten too close to one before making that cast.
> 
> Just nothing like the 'glades... by the way - no slot for tripletail, but last year the minimum size was raised to 18" - should have been done years ago, in my opinion...


Thanks for the info...! Makes plenty of sense... Buddy and myself doubled up on a pair last week and had multiple shots throughout the day.... was throwing small artificial shrimp....Fun stuff...!


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Bucket list on fly ,great catch


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

mmccull5 said:


> Way to go! Was that over slot?


I had no where to stick him. I usually don't plan on keeping anything because I'm chasing tarpon most of the time. I use live well as a cooler so I don't have to carry a cooler.


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

bababouy said:


> I had no where to stick him. I usually don't plan on keeping anything because I'm chasing tarpon most of the time. I use live well as a cooler so I don't have to carry a cooler.


I had my livewell cored so I can use it as a cooler too. Would have turned the livewell on and put him in there! I don't keep fish often, but triple tail is one I never throw back if legal. 

Don't forget to cut out the cheeks for the next one!


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

Here is my Tripletail, sight casted on the beach!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

This guy was dinner last night, at 20" just right for this cook... 








This time of year you can find triple tail, many of them as big as ten pounds, up shallow everywhere along the coast of the Everglades around structure... This one picked up a bait meant for a redfish in around three feet of water... Once the stone crab season gets started again -they'll move back offshore (where most fish for them under pot markers... Me, I like summer for triples up shallow...


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Caught this one yesterday in Whitewater Bay. Like Bob suggested, it was under a downed tree at a current swept point. First cast got broke off (20 lb. leader). Second rig with 40 lb. leader, same size jig and same bait (white GULP! 4" swimming mullet), two casts to get it right where I wanted it, under the tree--BOOOM! Got him away from the snag, then he took off--around the boat, under the boat, tangled on the trolling motor, finally landed. Was invited for dinner tonight!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Cool (and some of them will actually jump during the fight.).. They can get really fired up at times... Then you get the fun of fileting one without looking like you tried to play handball with a porcupine...


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

lemaymiami said:


> Cool (and some of them will actually jump during the fight.).. They can get really fired up at times... Then you get the fun of fileting one without looking like you tried to play handball with a porcupine...


That's where an electric knife comes into play.. 

I look forward to Summer every year for these guys. I think they spawned late as it was just starting to heat up before this NE came in.


----------

